# Avengers: Infinity War - Neues Easter Egg zu Captain Marvel aufgetaucht



## Icetii (7. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Neues Easter Egg zu Captain Marvel aufgetaucht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Neues Easter Egg zu Captain Marvel aufgetaucht*


----------



## Tammy25 (7. August 2018)

Moment, eine Frage, soll das nicht Ms. Marvel werden? Ich dachte Marvels Captain Marvel (Ursprünglich Mar-Vell) wurde damals eingestellt. Nicht mit DCs Captain Marvel "Shazam!" verwechseln.
Und daher soll wohl die weibliche Ms. Marvel (vielleicht Carol Danvers oder Kamala Khan) erscheinen. Ergo wäre der Titel, Captain Marvel falsch (Fehler von Marvel/Disney selbst?). Oder irr ich mich?


----------



## lars9401 (7. August 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Moment, eine Frage, soll das nicht Ms. Marvel werden? Ich dachte Marvels Captain Marvel (Ursprünglich Mar-Vell) wurde damals eingestellt. Nicht mit DCs Captain Marvel "Shazam!" verwechseln.
> Und daher soll wohl die weibliche Ms. Marvel (vielleicht Carol Danvers oder Kamala Khan) erscheinen. Ergo wäre der Titel, Captain Marvel falsch (Fehler von Marvel/Disney selbst?). Oder irr ich mich?



Stimmt schon so, da Carol Danvers seit 2012 den Namen übernommen hat. Zumindest laut meiner Comicausgabe.


----------



## qD3m0Np (7. August 2018)

Ms. Marvel ist nicht Captain Marvel.
Ms. Marvel ist eine Bewunderin von Captain Marvel (Carol Danvers) und übernimmt den Namen. 
Sie wird ebenfalls Einzug ins MCU haben, nach Avengers 4 irgendwann. Wurde bereits bekannt gegeben.


----------



## stevem (7. August 2018)

Was für eine bescheuerte Theorie die wohl nicht aufgeht den: WIESO muss Fury Captain Marvel erst anpiepen um im Kampf gegen Thanos zuhelfen ? Wenn sie Rachegelüste hägt würde sie jeden Schritt von Thanos "überwachen" und sicher nicht erst bis zum Ende, wo fast alle ihrer möglichen Mitstreiter getötet wurden, erscheinen ....


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (8. August 2018)

Was hat der Dreck hier mit PC Spielen zu tun?


----------



## Tammy25 (8. August 2018)

qD3m0Np schrieb:


> Ms. Marvel ist nicht Captain Marvel.
> Ms. Marvel ist eine Bewunderin von Captain Marvel (Carol Danvers) und übernimmt den Namen.
> Sie wird ebenfalls Einzug ins MCU haben, nach Avengers 4 irgendwann. Wurde bereits bekannt gegeben.



Ja aber im März soll doch schon dieser Marvelfilm kommen. Oder meinst die machen die Vorgeschichte von Captain Marvel und danach Ms. Marvel in zwei Filmen? Oder nach Finale des MCUs in Avenger 4 erst den Film zur Ms. Marvel?  Versteh ich gar nicht.

Im Text steht: "Auseinandersetzung mit Thanos oder der Black Order hatte und ihr Anzug nun als eine Art Trophäe durch die Gegend getragen wird." 

Also "Ihr" Anzug, was heißt, es wird von einer weiblichen Marvel ausgegangen, und das war nun mal eben Ms. Marvel.

OK, es ist verwirrend, habe was gefunden:
    Marvel is planning to do Miss Marvel after Captain Marvel y’all Muslims. Prepare to finally be represented. pic.twitter.com/SKFofLDmBt
    — R O D Y ⚡️ IW SPOILERS (@StaarksHeart) 12. Mai 2018

Also wohl doch Captain Marvel und dann Ms. Marvel. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wohl Ms. Marvel vielleicht am Ende von Captain Marvel auftauchen wird, um dann in Avengers 4 das Finale zu bestreiten. Ich persönlich glaube weniger an einen Ms. Marvel eigenen Film danach, da doch die Geschichte des ersten MCUs in Avengers 4 abgeschlossen wird.

ich warte nun ab und lass mich überraschen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. August 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Was hat der Dreck hier mit PC Spielen zu tun?



wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann les es nicht, aber lass so abfällige Abwertungen (der Dreck) bitte stecken. 
Die Firma dankt


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (8. August 2018)

Wenn sowas in die Zeitung kommt kündige ich mein Abo Kollege. 
Marvel und Comickino ist 1. das Letzte und 2. habt ihr auch genug Content ohne themenfremdes Kino.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. August 2018)

keine Sorge die Zeitschrift ist PC only. Aber die Interseite ist schon seit Jahren, vielen Jahren, auch der Platz von Konsolen(-Spielen), Filmen/Serien, Handy-Sachen etc.


----------



## BubbaMarsch (8. August 2018)

was ich echt nicht verstehe, warum zur hölle brauchen sie captian marvel? thor hat thanos ziemlich leicht im allein gang fertig gemacht nach seinem upgrade und thanos hatte keine chance und thor hat doch in infinity war überlebt also was brauchen die dann captain marvel?


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (8. August 2018)

Ach ich bin da auch empfindlich. Avengers ist irgendwie wie eine Infektion durchs Netz gegangen und meiner Meinung nach einfach besonders unterirdisch. Wenn das eine News zu zB Blade Runner wäre würde ich es selber super finden.


----------



## Tammy25 (8. August 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ach ich bin da auch empfindlich. Avengers ist irgendwie wie eine Infektion durchs Netz gegangen und meiner Meinung nach einfach besonders unterirdisch. Wenn das eine News zu zB Blade Runner wäre würde ich es selber super finden.



Schön dass Du deine eigene Meinung hast, hast jetzt schon dreimal bewiesen. Auch wenn Du es nicht magst, andere mögen es. Nur deine Ausdrucksweise scheint nicht besonders von hellem Geist zu zeugen, oder dass ein erwachsener Mensch dahinter steckt. Denn Du beweist es, indem Du es kommentierst obwohl es Dir nicht gefällt. Dann ignorier es doch und schau dein Blade Runner (Wobei ich beide Teile schlecht fand).


----------



## TheQuestionPG (8. August 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ach ich bin da auch empfindlich. Avengers ist irgendwie wie eine Infektion durchs Netz gegangen und meiner Meinung nach einfach besonders unterirdisch. Wenn das eine News zu zB Blade Runner wäre würde ich es selber super finden.



Das FreiherrSeymorezentrische Weltbild ist hier aber nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------

